# KELLEREINBRUCH Frankfurt/Bornheim RADON ZR 8 gestohlen



## CoAXx (25. März 2011)

Mir wurde in den letzten 48 Stunden ein Radon ZR 8.0 2009 aus meinem Keller in einem Mehrfamilienhaus in Bornheim gestohlen. Außerdem n och ein Fox Dämpfe rund eine XT Kurbel und SLX Bremsen aus einem anderen Bike, dass ich gerade aufbaute.

Hier ist ein Bild: (das Bike hatte zufälligerweise auch jetzt wieder hinten einen Platten)







Radon ZR Race 8.0 2009

Fox 32F RL Remote Lockout 100mm
Syntace F139 Vorbau
Syntace Duraflite 2014 Lenker
Avid Elixir CR, 185mm/160mm
Shimano XT SL-M770 Rapidfire Schalthebel
Shimano XTR RD-M972 Shadow Schaltwerk
Shimano XT FD-M770 Umwerfer
Shimano XT FC-M770 Kurbel
Shimano XT Hollowtech II Innenlager
Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32 Kassette
Shimano HG93 Kette
DT Swiss XRC 180
Schwalbe Rocket Ron/Nobby Nic 2,25"
Billig Aluminium Bärentatze (Radon-Standard)


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. März 2011)

mein herzliches beileid. ich weiß, warum ich meine räder nicht im großstadtkeller lasse...

poste mal was verbaut wurde- auf dem bild kann ich nur wenig erkennen u. radons gibts wie sand am meer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (25. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mein herzliches beileid. ich weiß, warum ich meine räder nicht im großstadtkeller lasse...
> 
> poste mal was verbaut wurde- auf dem bild kann ich nur wenig erkennen u. radons gibts wie sand am meer.



habe ich oben hinzugefügt, danke.


----------

